# BBCA's Dramaville - "The Hour"



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I've been a bit behind on my computer lately and forgot to post this from the BBCA web site:








As it turns out, "The Hour", which the critics love, is a good period drama series and a cold war spy thriller. But like many BBC projects, it builds slowly.

If you missed the first episode, you can record it Wednesday 1 PM Pacific time.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I've been a bit behind on my computer lately and forgot to post this from the BBCA web site:
> 
> As it turns out, "The Hour", which the critics love, is a good period drama series and a cold war spy thriller. But like many BBC projects, it builds slowly.
> 
> If you missed the first episode, you can record it Wednesday 1 PM Pacific time.


Thanks for the leads, *phrelin*! I look forward to watching a couple of these in glorious DirecTV SD. :bang


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. They all look interesting although Luther is a repeat. But good enough I'll watch it again because I enjoy Idris Elba's work.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Thanks for the leads, *phrelin*! I look forward to watching a couple of these in glorious DirecTV SD. :bang


You can get The Hour's initial episode right now via BBCA VOD (bonus: no commercials)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> Thanks for the heads up. They all look interesting although Luther is a repeat. But good enough I'll watch it again because I enjoy Idris Elba's work.


I am under the impression that we will be getting the second "Luther" miniseries. According to The Futon Critic's page:


> Emmy nominee Idris Elba is back in the mini-series sequel Luther.... Luther returns to policing in a different world. His old unit has gone and he's working in the newly created Serious and Serial Unit.... Luther quickly gathers together his team, rescuing his old partner Detective Justin Ripley...from uniform.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I am under the impression that we will be getting the second "Luther" miniseries. According to The Futon Critic's page:


Thanks. I didn't dig deep enough on BBCA's site or I would have known that.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The first hour of Hour was OK.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_The Hour_ is returning on 28 Nov 2012


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Great series, highly recommended, awesome cast. Also recommend "The Slap" from OZ.


----------

